# Quick connect natural gas splitter



## Bubski27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey all I have a natural gas hookup on the patio. Was wondering if there was some kind of quick connect splitter I could hook up so i can have my gas firepit and BBQ going at the same time


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I moved this to plumbing for you---

You need to post a picture of what you have----typicality a T- is used and two seperate quick connections are used----

The real question is this---will that pipe supply enough gas to run both units at the same time---

Get the BTU ratings from both and the pipe size and come back---


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you go mikey.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:ben sr


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

My guess is 45K BTU grill and 80K BTU firepit on a 1/2 line. Thats a total of 125K BTU

This table is in the Natl Fuel Gas Code. 10 feet of 1/2 black pipe can deliver 131 cubic feet of gas per hour. So thats about 132K BTU per hour. Since 1 cub foot of natural gas is equal to 1015 BTU.

So hopefully your run of 1/2 is less than 10 feet to have both function properly if going at the same time.

If you do need to use a Tee to split anything, note that a Tee is equivalent to 3.10 feet of straight pipe.


----------

